# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Alcohol + sipralexa

## Ilse34

Hoi'kes,

Ik heb het volgende voor. Ik sinds geruime tijd (november 2010) Sipralexa.
Nu vorige woensdag heb ik stevig de bloemekes buiten gezet zo erg dat ik nog maar half weet hoe ik thuis ben geraakt en heel de boel onderkotst heb. Donderdag dus heel de dag zo slecht als wat. Suf ook in men hoofd + maagpijn. Geen eetlust. Sinds gisteren functioneer ik weer wat maar de suffigheid blijft in men hoofd. Zeer vervelend.. ondertussen al liters water gedronken uiteraard niet meer gedronken.
heeft iemand zoiets al mee gemaakt? wanneer gaat dit over?
de combinatie ga ik nooit meer doen - drinken + ad!!! 

groetjes

----------


## Agnes574

Oei Ilse ... hopelijk voel je je snel weer de oude!!
Sterkte!!
Knuff Ag Xx

----------

